# Neo. falcata Manjushage



## myxodex (Jul 1, 2011)

Last year the local Korean in London put some manjushage plants on sale. They looked like nice plants, expensive yes, but much cheaper than divisions and I suspected they were seedlings or mericlones. At the same time one of this forum's most effective enablers, Lanmark, posted his plant. I was a bit torn, as I was aware it was a pricey gamble on getting three spurs. Well, I did and it worked out.



This plant is taking so long to open it's flowers that I'm getting a little concerned. The weight of the flowers is bending the flower stalks right over so that the larger buds are pointing straight down. 



I'll update this thread when and if the flowers open.


----------



## Wendelin (Jul 1, 2011)

You gambler, you! *I'm speachless! *:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Jorch (Jul 1, 2011)

Your gamble paid off!! I've always wanted one, but they are really not often offer for sale!

Can't wait to see all the flowers open


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 1, 2011)

They'll open! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

Cool!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow, what a cool Neofinetia! :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice. Keep us posted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful flowers and photos! Lovely lighting.


----------



## neo-guy (Jul 1, 2011)

This is such a marvelous unique plant. I was able to get one this year too. 
Now to get the triple spur PINK!
Pete.


----------



## Heather (Jul 2, 2011)

Neat! Neat! Neat!!! Can't wait till they open!


----------



## s1214215 (Jul 2, 2011)

I am jealous as hell

Brett


----------



## koshki (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly, sometimes I like buds better than blooms! Love yours! (But please show us photos of the open blooms!)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 4, 2011)

:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## TADD (Jul 4, 2011)

I just wet my pants....


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow! That looks extraterrestrial.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2011)

That's incredible!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 5, 2011)

Believe it or not, this not an easy plant to source even in Japan and certainly isn't cheap either. Maybe one of the best out there. I think I like it even more than Hanamatoi.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 6, 2011)

Mine is spiking now. :clap:


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2011)

I love it. At its current stage it reminds me of a miniature version of the plant from the little shop of horrors. I'm sure it will be much prettier when it opens up


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2011)

First of all congrats on the great plant. I hope that soon I'll have some of my own. Only one question though.

You mention mericlones in your post. Aren't they considered to be a big no-no in the world of Fukiran enthousiasts? I thought I read something about that somewere because of the high chance that even the best mericlone might have some genetic damage.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup mericlones are a big no-no, but it's quite likely it's happened nonetheless taking into consideration the potential sums of profit to be had. Greed is a powerful motivator.


----------



## myxodex (Aug 17, 2011)

I've been otherwise preoccupied (Raku course for one) and forgot to post the update. This plant struggled with the flowers a bit, hot weather meant I had to put the plants outside as the conservatory gets over-heated, and some of the buds were set on by aphids ... two of these buds turned brown and blasted. Anyway here is the pic ... I hope it does better next year and that this is not a genetic weakness. The plant seems to be growing vigorously.


----------



## TADD (Aug 17, 2011)

Neat-o!


----------



## Hera (Aug 17, 2011)

Still looks cool.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

Hera said:


> Still looks cool.


I agree!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 17, 2011)

Lanmark said:


> Mine is spiking now. :clap:


Photo, Mark?


----------

